# Kenpo Magazine



## phlaw (Aug 28, 2003)

Has there ever been a monthy martial arts magazine for kenpo or is there one now that I don't know about?

They have one for many other martial arts, why not Kenpo?


Thanks


----------



## M F (Aug 28, 2003)

I have never heard of a magazine devoted exclusively to Kenpo.  There was however a magazine a few years back, called Full Contact that had a section titled "The American Way".  The articles were about Kenpo knife methods.  The writer, I believe was one of Mike Pick's senior black belts.  This magazine went out of circulation after only a year or two in print.  Too bad, I believe it was the best martial arts publication to date.


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M F _
> *I have never heard of a magazine devoted exclusively to Kenpo.  There was however a magazine a few years back, called Full Contact that had a section titled "The American Way".  The articles were about Kenpo knife methods.  The writer, I believe was one of Mike Pick's senior black belts.  This magazine went out of circulation after only a year or two in print.  Too bad, I believe it was the best martial arts publication to date. *



Agreed, 

I picked up all of the published issues on EBay from a guy in Canada about 7 or 8 months ago. It focused primarily on martial artists in the Pacific Northwest..

jb:asian:


----------



## kenpo_cory (Aug 29, 2003)

That's cool you guys mention that. My current instructor Don Smith wrote those "American Way" articles. He also had an online magazine called Fighting Systems. I have all of the articles from the online publication. If you guys would be interested in seeing some of those just let me know and I can post some of em here.


----------



## phlaw (Aug 29, 2003)

Please post a link, I would love to read them.

Thanks


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, you can post a link to the magazine, and then some of the articles here if Mr. Smith allows it 

We'll be very grateful :asian:


----------



## kenpo_cory (Aug 29, 2003)

Well, he no longer has the magazine online so there is no link. He dropped the magazine because he found he didn't have enouph time to run the magazines and teach; soooo he dropped the magazine so he could run his studio. Lucky for me and the rest of the guys at the studio  I do however have all of the articles on disc and would be more than happy to post some of them for you guys. I asked Mr. Smith about sharing the information before and he said that's what it's for. Here's one of the American Way articles he's done, let me know what you guys think. Sorry, I tried to paste the pics from the article but no can do, maybe one of you computer guys can help me out. 


The Kenpo Knife

By Don Smith 


There are many weapons that are used in Kenpo, but no other weapon can take advantage of more concepts and principles of motion than the Kenpo knife. There is something about the beauty and power of steel in motion that draws many users to it as their training weapon of choice. This weapon has strength and versatility, and by using the blade as an extension of the body, it can easily be applied to all motion, from the embryonic to the most intricate of techniques. What can be done empty-hand can also be done with a knife. Much of what can be done with the knife, however, cannot be done empty-hand. In other words, the blade adds a new dimension to one's skill. 

The Kenpo knife is based on self defense, survival and the preservation of life. It is a weapon of last resort and used after other methods become impractical. It will improve survivability against another knife, and can be an equalizer in a multiple-attack situation. But, because it is an edged weapon that can cause excessive damage, it is usually only taught to experienced, long-time players in the art. The knife covers the most brutal aspects of the Kenpo system. It appears to be especially brutal because of the way it is applied and the number of follow-ups that are executed during training. These moves are not necessarily meant to overkill the opponent, but to over-skill the practitioner. 



ATTRIBUTES OF THE KENPO KNIFE 

There are many design features needed to make a good Kenpo knife. Since Kenpo is a tailored system, the weapon should be tailored to an individual style of fighting, method of training or to an individual need. Master knifemaker, Gil Hibben, designed a knife for Ed Parker as his black belt thesis. It was designed to Ed Parker's specifications, to take into consideration the application of movement that is found in Kenpo. The Parker Knife personified the Kenpo knife, and has set the standard for other Kenpo fighting-knife designs. 

Whatever the design or style of the knife, it should be easy to carry. If a knife or knife sheath is too long, it will interfere with your ability to move effectively and can get in the way when running. A poorly positioned knife can get in the way of elbows when moving the arms, and the leg and hip joints when kicking. 

The Kenpo knife must be quick and easy for access and draw. Timing is everything; if the knife cannot be drawn within one second, in most cases, it may be too late. You will usually have a little more time in grappling situations. 

There are many schools of thought on blade length. Some like a long blade, such as a Bowie, to give them the obvious reach advantage that will give them the edge in knife-dueling. Some prefer the small, compact fighting folder, such as the Spyderco Delica, for its quick access and practicality in tight fighting. You can't argue with any of these guys because these knives work well for their intended purposes. The knife must be best suited to the intended use. 

The Kenpo knife is mainly used in close quarters. The dynamics of the art require a strong blade for chopping and slashing and a point designed for maximum penetration. The blade must also be strong enough to with-stand the stress of fulcrum-type maneuvers against the skeletal structure and body from both the width and the side of the blade. It must be quick and easy to maneuver and must be able to instantly change directions without hanging up. The design that best fits the bill is the mid to large size Bowie knife. The actual blade length should be tailored to the individual because we don't want it to hinder our natural body movements. The secondary consideration is to choose a blade that is long enough to deal with long- to mid-range encounters. 

A partially serrated edge is also nice to have. It increases the cutting power, which allows for greater speed of movement. It can cut through heavy clothing, making strikes more effective and eliminating wasted movements. A partial double edge or sharpened false edge will add the ability to utilize reverse or return motions (that are commonly used in Kenpo) more efficiently. 

The handle or grip must be ergonomic and pleasing to the individual. It must be quick and easy to control when changing from a standard to a reverse grip. I prefer a textured, nonslip handle, which provides positive control when in motion. The butt or pommel should be slightly rounded, beveled or pointed for striking common target areas such as the temple, the solar plexus and nerve points. 

KNIFE APPLICATIONS 

Kenpo utilizes many attributes of the knife. A double-edge blade takes advantage of the forward and reverse motion found in Kenpo technique and the universal pattern of motion as developed by Ed Parker. This double edge is also applied in moves with quick directional changes when cutting. With rapid changes in motion from circular to lineal movement and vice versa, slashing moves convert to thrusts and thrusts convert to strikes. 



Slashing is one of the best defensive methods to disarm or deter an attacker. Slashing strikes are very fast and take many different paths of action. It can move from contact range to out-of-contact range quickly and more safely than most other methods. Targeting specific points of the hand and arm can cause nerve, tendon and muscle damage that will cause the attacker to drop his weapon. These slashing movements will also cover a larger area that can create a greater margin for error when intercepting an attack. Slashing or cutting can produce excessive bleeding that will have an immediate effect on the attacker's mental state. It will likely draw attention to his injuries and away from you. This can give you the opportunity to escape. 

Thrusting strikes are primarily used to penetrate internal targets. Poking is used for surface targets and nerve points. Although the method of delivery is the same, the depth of penetration will vary depending on the intended target. Study of the anatomy is an important part of Kenpo knife training. The purpose is to learn about the affect of knife wounds and determine how to avoid lethal target areas. 

Punching is another effective method. Punching with the knife in your hand increases the weight, force and density of a strike. This is like having a roll of quarters in your hand when delivering a punch. It holds true with back knuckle strikes as well. 

The butt of the handle is also a very effective weapon. Holding the blade in a standard grip, the butt can be used most effectively when striking in a downward or sideways hammering motion to targets such as the temple, clavicle, nose and so on. In a reverse grip, the knife is best utilized in an upward or side motion. 

Fulcruming is often used in transitions of motion. The purpose of fulcruming is to use the blade as a lever to break bones and manipulate the opponent in one fashion or another. For example, if the knife is thrust between the two lowest ribs, a downward prying action will break the weakest rib. Again, remember, this is a technique that would only be used as a last option to protect your life. 



Hooking is also used to control or to take the opponent to the ground. We can hook the arm, leg or side of the neck with the top, side or edge of the blade. This gives better leverage and control when moving the opponent forward, back, down or to rotate him sideways. If the handle is long enough, it can also be used in the same way. 

If the knife is thrust deep into the leg or shoulder, it can be used as a handle to move the opponent around where you want him. This makes it easier to use him as a shield, take him down or adjust him to a position where he is no longer a threat. 



Flicking with the point of the blade is primarily a defensive move to dis arm or distract the attacker. A flick to the arm will cause enough damage and pain to slow or eliminate the use of that weapon-arm and hand. 

Scrapping is used in the process of checking or sliding from one part of the body to another. A serrated or saw-tooth portion of the blade is pulled or pushed sideways until another part of the weapon (blade, point, butt or handle) strikes the next available target. This method is used in conjunction with the principle of contact maintenance, as described in a previous issue (FULL CONTACT, June 1994). Another method that uses the same principle is called ripping, where the point of the blade is pulled or pushed sideways in the same manner. 

This covers only a few of the methods and applications of the Kenpo knife. The knife comes alive when these methods are applied in combinations with the dynamics of Kenpo. Knife strikes are integrated with knees, elbows and other strikes that are delivered from every conceivable angle. It looks like a whirlwind of steel in motion. It is difficult to imagine that something so beautiful to watch can also be so deadly. 

Knife-training is very enjoyable and can help to develop exceptional skill, speed and coordination. It is also the best way to learn how to defend against a knife. The knife is a very ominous weapon. It is very difficult to stop. It can change directions very quickly and can penetrate multiple targets in a blink of an eye. Those who have trained in knife-sparring understand how difficult and dangerous it is to defend against a knife, and why most traditional unarmed knife defense techniques will not work in a realistic attack. That's why training with a knife, and knife-sparring with training knives can give you a greater insight on their capabilities and your best options on how to defend against knife attacks. This also will teach you about important factors such as distance and zoning. These lessons are best learned through practice and experience. They come through sweat and hard work because this, of course, is the American Way.


----------



## Robbo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thank-You for posting the article.
:asian: 

Rob


----------



## kenpo_cory (Aug 29, 2003)

No problem, I'll have more for you guys really soon.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 29, 2003)

I really enjoyed that, thanks! Look forward to reading the others when you get chance to put them up 

Ian.


----------



## kenpo_cory (Aug 29, 2003)

If you go here http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9579&perpage=15&pagenumber=3 there's an old article I posted there earlier this week from Fighting Systems Magazine written by Mr. Chapel. It's the 7th post down.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 30, 2003)

Thank you for the article :asian: 

By the way, there's some free web servers that allows you to keep the material even though you don't maintain the site anymore. 

And there's a lot of us that maintain websites of our own and I'm sure most of us will be very happy to have them for the rest of the kenpoists to see  Well, at least, I for one, would surely be.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Sep 1, 2003)

While visiting one of the Senior Masters at his home he showed me a collection of old Kenpo Magazines, written and published by "Mr. Ed Parker"

Before I tell this story let me first be clear, I am telling it as told to me by another.  None of the following information was ever witnessed by me, or confirmed by another source.

The story goes that Black Belt Magazine did an interview and article on Mr. Parker, in the interview Mr. Parker claimed the rank of 3rd Degree Black Belt.  Later Black Blet Magazine came to Mr. Parker with the complaint that someone had challanged the authenticity of Mr. Parkers claim on rank.  Mr. Parker was told that he must produce his rank certification or Black Belt would print a retraction of the article.  Mr. Parker not having such documentation was forced to go back to Mr. Chow and ask for the rank certification.  Appearantly Mr. Parker and Mr. Chow were not the best of friends at the time and Mr. Chow refused the rank unless "Compensated".  Mr. Parker having little choice had to compensate Mr. Chow for the rank.

To compete with Black Belt and part of Mr. Chow's compensation Mr. Parker started his own magazine in which he frequently praised Mr. Chow's ability and instruction.  As Mr. Parker found the publishing business to be very expensive there were only 9 issues of the magazine published.


----------



## kenpo_cory (Sep 2, 2003)

Contouring 

By Don Smith 

There are many methods used in Kenpo that are applied to improve and refine fighting techniques. One of the methods used is termed "contouring." When utilized, it enhances your speed, power, timing and accuracy. This concept can give you greater obscurity of movement and improve sensitivity and control when engaged. 

The concept of contouring uses the shape or outline of either your body or your opponent's as a guide when delivering a block, strike or kick. Contouring is applied in two main forms: body contact and noncontact. The purpose of both of these methods are similar. Contact actions generally maintain contact with the body through the course of motion, from the beginning to the end of a confrontation. Noncontact methods follow angles and symmetry lines of the body, but do not normally make actual contact. 

"Tracking" is a term used to describe one of the primary methods used in contouring. This is where the natural weapon (punch or strike) rides from one point of the opponent's body to another target as if it were riding on a pre-laid track. For example, if you block to the inside of an attacker's punch, you can track upwards along the opponent's arm with your hand or forearm, striking the side of the neck, jaw hinge or temple, depending upon which target you elect, or the one that comes open during movement. At the end of any given track there are normally multiple targets available from which to choose. 

A large part of the concept of contouring lies in its defensive aspects. Tracking down the opponent's limbs with our natural weapons creates a wall between ourselves and the opponent's weapons. In most cases, this form of checking can be maintained from the beginning to the end of our movement. This also helps to create additional openings on the opponent while providing us with a much better position to avoid being "tagged" ourselves. I have found this to work especially well inside, at close range, when sparring. 

By maintaining contact with the body while tracking, we obtain greater sensitivity to our opponent's movements and intentions. It is like having radar or an early warning system that gives us hard intelligence on the opponent and his intentions. Many of an opponent's moves may occur outside of our peripheral vision. What you can't see can hurt you. Weapon-to-body contact (your weapon or limb as applied to the opponent's body) is very effective as a primary sensor. Body-to-weapon contact (the opponent's weapon or limb in contact with your body) is very dangerous. It also becomes very difficult to anticipate your attacker's next move or moves. 

Contouring also makes it easier to accurately hit a target that is already in motion. Once we engage on the track, we can follow it to our destination target. If you have the correct angle and position, it should be difficult for the opponent to derail your weapon, there by evading the strike. 

You might imagine how effective this can be if you are in partial or total darkness, or if you've been temporarily blinded. A good way to practice this method of contouring is to execute a favorite training drill or self-defense technique with a partner while having your eyes closed or blindfolded. This training activity helps to develop sensitivity without relying on vision. You should also spar blindfolded. Once contact is made, try to maintain weapon-to-body contact as long as possible. The body's lines make for a great "road map" in one's search for targets--or in intercepting incoming strikes. Naturally, wear the appropriate protective equipment when undertaking this form of training, and only one of you should be blindfolded. 


The facet of contouring that I like best is the obscurity of motion that it provides. As mentioned, it is extremely difficult for an opponent to deal with an attack that he cannot see or sense until it is too late. By using the opponent's body lines as a guide, we will discover paths that are outside of his peripheral vision. We can also apply what is called "object obscurity." This is where part of either your body or your opponent's is used to mask your own movements. This makes your intentions hard to detect and is most effective in trapping range. Experiment with this concept when sparring. If done correctly, your opponent will never know what hit him. 

Another product of contouring is speed. This is one reason that Kenpo players are so darned fast. Contouring promotes continuity, and continuity promotes speed. In many cases, tracking can give us the shortest distance between our incoming weapon and the most available target. The shorter the distance we have to travel, the sooner we arrive. For example, if you draw a straight line using a ruler, you will create a more perfect line than if you attempted by free-hand. For circular motion we can use the body lines to contour our movement and strikes as if it (the opponent's body) were a master template. Clean lines and clean arcs of motion are the result. For combination strikes, speed can be increased by riding up and down the contours of the body, rolling from one open target to the next without interruption. 

Contouring our own body when delivering a strike also increases power. By using our body as a guide, we align our weapons faster and more accurately. A properly aligned weapon (fist, elbow, kick, headbutt) positions the maximum amount of body mass directly behind the point of contact of the weapon. When our natural weapons are positioned close to our body, greater use of body mass and rotational force can be applied because the weapon is positioned closer to our center of gravity. You can test this premise by using force-measuring devices such as the Impax, or by board breaking or hitting a heavy bag. When evaluating this concept, be sure to impact the target perpendicular to the path of your strike. 

When training, it is important to keep your movements close to your body. This is also true for knife training or working with sticks or the staff. It is possible to lose a weapon very quickly if movements are too large and too far away from your body to effectively control and recover. 

A few years ago, Jason Powell, one of my advanced students, was training with a samurai sword. When he first began training with this weapon, his moves were executed far away from his body and were very mechanical in nature. After a few months, we applied the concept of contouring to his motion. Jason's proficiency with the weapon improved dramatically. His lines and movements became cleaner, crisper and more controlled and accurate. People were amazed at how closely and quickly he could maneuver the sword to his body without injury to himself. in my professional opinion, Jason would be a top contender if he elected to compete in weapons competition. Today, he is serving his country in the Armed Forces. 

When one element that affects motion is executed correctly, it will create a chain reaction that will perfunctorily correct other components that affect motion at the same time. By teaching over the years, I have noted that proper head position improves posture, posture improves balance and improved balance aids in mobility. This, then, improves speed, speed improves power and all things come into both focus and perfect flow when confrontation arises. Contouring falls into this same category. Applying contouring can--and will--correct many flaws in your motion and technique. If you keep this in mind during training, you will see a dramatic improvement in your overall skills, as well as the skills of those around you.


----------



## kenpo_cory (Sep 2, 2003)

Just to let you guys know, he wrote both of those articles about 9 years ago.


----------



## Doc (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteTiger _
> *While visiting one of the Senior Masters at his home he showed me a collection of old Kenpo Magazines, written and published by "Mr. Ed Parker"
> 
> Before I tell this story let me first be clear, I am telling it as told to me by another.  None of the following information was ever witnessed by me, or confirmed by another source.
> ...



Nice story but pure fanatasy, and I'm glad you included your personal disclaimer. The Uyehara Brothers were close personal friends with Ed Parker. We used to visit them in their homes in Compton California. Nice guys who, when they decided to start "Martial Arts Supply" and Black Belt Magazine, they asked Parker to be a part of the venture. Parker was just beginning to travel, was consumed when his then new International Karate Championships and conceded he knew nothing about the publishing business and declind their offer. 

However they still chose to feature Ed Parker as the most prominent martial artist in the very first Black Belt Magazine. Because they were close personal friends the idea of rank was never an issue, and Black Belt always had a disclaimer anyway about all ranks, techniqes, etc in the magazine as they still do today. I was given a copy of the first issue by them and it featured a story on the "Black belt Mormon." Parker throughout his life time was always prominently featured in all of their magazines with rank never being an issue.

Later on when the company began to be really successful, the magazine and martial arts supply business was split between the two brothers as two independent companies.

Parker was then approached by two other individuals who also wanted to start a magazine. Feeling he had missed an opportunity with Black Belt, he became a partner in  "Action Karate Magazine" and was prominently featured in almost all its issues. The magazine was very well done on glossy paper and lots of color while Black Belt was being done cheaply on "newsprint" paper and mostly black and white photos.

He also saw that prominent American martial artist especially on the tournament scene and in the IKC received publicity coverage. The mag featured or did stories on Carlos Bunda, Ralph Castellanos, Joe Lewis, Chuck Norris, Mile Stone, Tom Kelly, Ron Marchini, Steve Sanders, etc. while Black Belt Mag at the time had a very distinctive "Asian Culture" feel and coverage. 

So you see, the magazine was started as a pure business venture, nothing else. Ultimately his partners folded and the magazine went under producing only about 6 issues.

Mr. Parker's rank has never been an issue with anyone and his substantial rank was acknowledged by all, including Chow without compensation, and awarded by his senior under Chow, Grandmaster Adriano Emperado of Kajukenbo.

There are lots of stories that float around, many while he was still alive but many more now that he's not with us. Most of them come from and are spread by people who never met the man. Tell the "senior master" that you can be sure, that is just one of those "stories" with no basis in fact whatsoever. I'm surprized more didn't have something to say about this.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Sep 7, 2003)

Doc,

Thanks for clearing this up for me.  It seemed rather strange when I first heard the story, but I couldn't deny the fact that these 9 issues were right there infront of me.  That is one of the reasons I decided to share it, in the hopes someone with first hand knowledge would have more to say about it.

Thanks


----------



## Doc (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteTiger _
> *Doc,
> 
> Thanks for clearing this up for me.  It seemed rather strange when I first heard the story, but I couldn't deny the fact that these 9 issues were right there infront of me.  That is one of the reasons I decided to share it, in the hopes someone with first hand knowledge would have more to say about it.
> ...



Thanks for bringing it to light.


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey guys check it out
www.kenpomagazine.com

Let me know what you think.

Thanks for your support.
Rick

%think%


----------



## Straight Blast (Dec 20, 2003)

I have some old Kenpo magazines from the late 60s I believe,  there was only 6 issues, I believe again.  Most of them got water damaged, but a couple are in fair shape. One has a add for a batan or bataka and Mr Planas is in it as a brown belt.  Now I'm going to dig these out to see if It was Mr.Parker who produced these.   I wish they were in good shape, they probably would have some collectable value.  Does anyone have any info on where I can replace these?   Respectfully  Joe Cates


----------



## Doc (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Straight Blast _
> *I have some old Kenpo magazines from the late 60s I believe,  there was only 6 issues, I believe again.  Most of them got water damaged, but a couple are in fair shape. One has a add for a batan or bataka and Mr Planas is in it as a brown belt.  Now I'm going to dig these out to see if It was Mr.Parker who produced these.   I wish they were in good shape, they probably would have some collectable value.  Does anyone have any info on where I can replace these?   Respectfully  Joe Cates *


Yes those are they. That was Parker's Magazine. Check with Edmund Parker, I believe there are some left that are still for sale as collectors items.


----------



## teej (Dec 30, 2003)

Doc,

I never heard about Emperado awarding Mr. Parker any rank, but there is a lot that I don't know about him either.

I do know that James Metosie promoted him to 10th in Pasadena, but because he had never been a student of Metosie, Mr. Parker never claimed the 10th awarded him by Metosie.

When he finally put his name to the system, that system was and is his. He evolved and refined the art enough that it was clearly his system that he taught. Did anyone that you know of ever question his rank? The man was a genius. I wonder where he could have taken his art had the good Lord not taken him so soon?

Have a safe and happy New Year,
Your in Kenpo,
Teej
4th degree


----------



## Doc (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teej _
> *Doc,
> I do know that James Metosie promoted him to 10th in Pasadena, but because he had never been a student of Metosie, Mr. Parker never claimed the 10th awarded him by Metosie.*


*

Well actually sir that is not correct. Mitose never offered Mr. Parker any rank. Parker had always let Mitose know how he felt about him and Parker did not consider him in his lineage. Emperado he respected greatly, and he was his senior under Chow. That is why he accepted the rank from Emperado when he separated himself from his "yudashakai" as his teaching moved toward the Chinese, and away from Japanese influnece and terminology. 

Many of his original students stayed and cite that original yudanshakai as their promotional authority as Parker moved on to other ideas. When you look at the older diplomas it states "...by the authority of the yudanshakai..." and students promoted to black were "shodans." Parker left  and began promoting his students to "1st degree." Parker was never stagnant and always progressive in his approach and was moving toward a homogenized American distillation of the Chinese Sciences he was learning .

Rank was never an issue for Parker once he came to the mainland as a brown belt and began teaching in college. When he began studying with Chinese Grandmasters, there was no "rank structure" like the Okinawan/Japanese influence in the islands. In fact Parker never wore stripes on his belt until 7th and was actually embarassed by all the stripes and didn't like it. It was the great Sigung Tom Kelly who suggested the 5 stripe bar to Parker to ease his discomfort with all the stripes. He also didn't like being called "master" or "grandmaster" and always introduced himself as "mister" Parker.

But once he began to proliferate a commercial product and promote school owners in the early seventies, rank became an issue for students and everyone wanted to display theirs, and of course that meant he had to wear it as well. It was business. No one ever questioned or cared about Parker's rank. Parker stood alone and his skill and knowledge was never an issue at any stage of his evolution. If you were in Kenpo you knew who "the man" was, and it meant nothing in the Chinese community he was lerning in. They respected the man, not the rank.

What Mitose did do was show up in Pasadena wearing a priests collar and wanted Parker to be a "priest" in a business deal where he would establish a religion and a "church." Parker refused any connection with Mitose and instead watched as Mitose embarassed himself showing "secret" techniques to some of the black belts in the school in a sly "recruiting" effort.

Many organizations over the years acknowledged Parker as a 10th and or grandmaster and issued appropriate documents. Most he honorably and respectfully accepted and placed in a file in his office. However he never relied on any credentials other than the ones he worked and created for himself  for his credibility. If you didn't think something would "work," he could show you that it did.




			The man was a genius.
		
Click to expand...


Now on that you are 100% correct. But most don't know just how much. They think what  they are familiar with is the sum of Parker. Not even close. We were trying to climb trees while Parker was in outer space trying to catch some of the Chinese who were on other planets.




			I wonder where he could have taken his art had the good Lord not taken him so soon?
		
Click to expand...

*
I know, but that question is relative. It is possible that if you seek, you may find the answer relative to what you have seen and know.


----------



## teej (Dec 30, 2003)

I guess people have different interpretations on what transpired that  day in Pasadena concerning Mitose's visit.

I am confused about what Emperado promoted Mr. Parker to. Did Emperado promote Mr. Parker to 10th degree? Or, as Mr. Parker came to the mainland as a brown belt, was Emperado the one to award Mr. Parker his Black Belt?

Thank you, Teej


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

The next issue of Classical Fighting Arts will have a story on "The Kempo of James Mitose"; see:
http://www.dragon-tsunami.org/Cfa/Pages/cfahome.htm


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 30, 2003)

The Tracy lineage people, and Chinese Kenpo organizations still have Mitose and Chow in their lineage.  I heard from Edmund Jr., and from Mr. Parker the same thing that Doc is relating.  

Just some additional perspective.  By the time I moved from Chinese Kenpo to American Kenpo, My lineage changed from Ed Parker, to my teacher, to me.  This did not discount Mr. Chow, however by the time I started, Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate, (not "American Kenpo") was only about 10% of what it was in the 50's, and 90% Mr. Parker's innovations and revisions, with the additional input he received, part of his genius was in synthesis, and abstract revision into what it is today.  A live, growing art.  

There is lots of information re: James Mitose and the Tracy's have some extensive articles on their side of the story on their websites.  Just search MartialTalk for "Mitose" and you will get an eyeful.

Respectfully,
-Michael


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 30, 2003)

A subscriber for Martial Talk Magazine. There better be some quality writing on there, or else, I'm gonna take it out on some people here.................


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 31, 2003)

Very informative post Doc (as usual!), thankyou.

:asian: 

Ian.


----------



## teej (Dec 31, 2003)

Mr. Billings,

I heard what I posted about Mitose from someone who was there that day in Pasadena. Like I said, different memories and different interpretations on what transpired I guess.

Teej


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 31, 2003)

From Mr. Parker himself.

You know who writes histories?  The winners (or survivors.)

In this case, I am choosing to believe what I heard from Mr. Parker himself.

-Michael


----------



## Doc (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *From Mr. Parker himself.
> 
> You know who writes histories?  The winners (or survivors.)
> ...



Same here sir. Mr. Parker was always very candid about the incident and even mentioned it publicly in interviews with magazines. Mitose's character is well documented, and it is clear from Mr. Parker own words, he is not in the Ed Parker American Kenpo Lineage. Mitose's impact on other kenpo is a debatable issue for some but of no consequence for me. Personally although I have experience in various arts, My Kenpo Lineage begins and ends with Edmund Kealoha Parker. Although I too was there, I don't recall anyone involved in the conversation other than the two principles in the office. So "being there" does not validate what was said. Only Parker and Mitose actually know. They are both dead, but Parker made sure he documented his understanding in public. What was said after they left the office was about how Mitose was going to show all of us "secret techniques." After soliciting someone to throw a step through thrusting punch, Mitose ducked his head and dropped to one knee and punched downward on the punchers forward foot. Everyone looked at Parker, and he just schrugged his shoulders and went back into the office.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 31, 2003)

> Now on that you are 100% correct. But most don't know just how much. They think what they are familiar with is the sum of Parker. Not even close. We were trying to climb trees while Parker was in outer space trying to catch some of the Chinese who were on other planets.


THAT is down-right poetic Doc!!!!

Well said.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 7, 2004)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> You can test this premise by using force-measuring devices such as the Impax,


=======
Does anyone know where to find the Impax system?  I can't locate them on the web anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 7, 2004)

Clothahump said:
			
		

> =======
> Does anyone know where to find the Impax system?  I can't locate them on the web anywhere.
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.impaxptg.com/sensors.html


----------

